# Not eating



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is my puppy not eating much? He is 9 weeks old. I am feeding three times a day and he seems so indifferent. Out of worry I am now just leaving his bowl out, which is not what I want to do. He picks at his food, even when I was only putting it out three times a day. I am not use to a dog not eating his food once it's presented. He takes a few bites and is done. Not really interested. 

I boiled him an egg earlier and he devoured it. So it seems he IS hungry. I am worried :-( 
He seems to feel fine. No temp. He is playing normally, etc. I feed him Taste of the Wild. Good quality food. I also moved him to a quite place. Still the same. However, yesterday my husband said he ate breakfast and lunch normally but not dinner. Today is back to the same not eating much. 

Sorry this post is a little scattered. Thanks for any help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't panic - and don't spoil him by putting toppers or feeding him other stuff. 

If he doesn't eat a meal right off, pick up the bowl and let it be until the next meal. And keep the meals small - 1/2 cup - because sometimes that's all they will eat without running off, and generally it saves a lot of spoilage when you have to throw away moistened food. 

Moistening the food with warm water helps - especially if your pup is teething.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Another suggestion. Get a smaller bag of the Taste of the Wild and see if the reaction is the same. We had that issue with one of our dogs - we think the food was a little off or something.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks! I do feed him 1/2 a cup at each feeding. 
Also what do you think about the size of Taste of the Wild ? They are pretty tiny and he was getting science diet (for large breed puppies) and pieces were much larger. I wonder if that even matters. 

I do have these







My friend owns a couple pet stores (specializing in dog food) and she gave me these. They are not puppy though. I am feeding him currently puppy formula with roasted venison and bison at the moment. I am wondering if I need to switch brands or if this is a phase he will grow out of. I am reading a blog about a woman ( a trainer) who is taking us on a journey of getting her golden pup. Her pup did this as well and grew out of it. She never mentioned switching foods though. I know I don't need to panic as he is healthy and happy but some moments are hard lol 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh and I will try to moisten it. I have not done that yet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When we first got Hank he was a slow eater and didn't seem much interested. I didn't switch foods but did mix a little canned in with the dry. He was very young (less then 6 weeks)and had a bout with tummy problems so I wanted him to eat. After a month or 2 I stopped adding the canned.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

When Bear was really really young (9-11ish weeks) he was VERY slow to eat. But we just picked up the food after 20 minutes and tried again in the afternoon. Rinse and repeat. Eventually they learn that the food doesn't change, and they will get hungry enough to eat. 

It might also be that he doesn't like the taste of that food, so you could try a different flavor or a different brand. Though, I am hesitant to change food with a young pup whose had so much change so recently.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

Shellbug said:


> Why is my puppy not eating much? He is 9 weeks old. I am feeding three times a day and he seems so indifferent. Out of worry I am now just leaving his bowl out, which is not what I want to do. He picks at his food, even when I was only putting it out three times a day. I am not use to a dog not eating his food once it's presented. He takes a few bites and is done. Not really interested.
> 
> I boiled him an egg earlier and he devoured it. So it seems he IS hungry. I am worried :-(
> He seems to feel fine. No temp. He is playing normally, etc. I feed him Taste of the Wild. Good quality food. I also moved him to a quite place. Still the same. However, yesterday my husband said he ate breakfast and lunch normally but not dinner. Today is back to the same not eating much.
> ...


 It could be that he just doesn't like the particular Taste of the Wild you're feeding him.

Back when Daisy was a puppy, she was pretty picky with Wellness... sometimes not eating it

Maybe try something different.


----------

